# Humans lived in Ice Age Artic



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2004)

Interesting story that puts the human family as firmly settled in the Artic region - even during the last Ice Age:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3361925.stm

excerpt:



> *Humans occupied the freezing lands high above the Arctic Circle during the last Ice Age, say Russian archaeologists. *
> 
> 
> New Stone Age artefacts from Yana in northern Siberia have pushed back the human presence in the Arctic by around 16,000 years, surprising many experts. The finds also hint that North America may have been populated much earlier than thought given the dig's relative proximity to the Bering Strait.


 
Attachment: Spear shafts made from Woolly Rhino horn were found


----------



## Allyn (Jan 6, 2004)

That's rather interesting.  Although I have my reserves about this.  Wouldn't it have been possible that these spears were made further south, and that, through the millennia, they were slowly moved northward through changes in ice and ground?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 6, 2004)

Certainly it's a subject to watch out for. I'll keep an eye out, and update on this issue as it hits the science presses.


----------

